# Puppy name help (boy)



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sammy is getting a puppy brother which is due to be born any day. A little boy. Now I am stumped for names. I know it will be a while away yet before the little thing is home with us, but me being me likes to be prepared. 

I did like Ollie, however Sammy's walker who is also a trainer suggested two  ending names could be confusing to them both. 

So guys, suggestions welcome


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Mac, Gus, Max


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You want a Scottish name - how about something like Oidhche - a bit ironic for a white dog, but ... I also like Ualan - cute for one born about Valentine's day.

I like ethnic names - if it were up to me Lucky would have been named Lonan, but my mother did not like it. Lonan is Zuni for cloud.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Cesar, Cujo and Jaxx


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> You want a Scottish name - how about something like Oidhche - a bit ironic for a white dog, but ... I also like Ualan - cute for one born about Valentine's day.
> 
> I like ethnic names - if it were up to me Lucky would have been named Lonan, but my mother did not like it. Lonan is Zuni for cloud.


Walter, my son's middle name is Pahana. That is Zuni for Lost White Brother. When he was a teenager he changed it around to Pirhana.

So, back to the subject. How about Pahana....then when he goes through that puppy faze of snapping jaws of needle teeth, you can call him Piranha...in fact....:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

If you don't like Ualan how about the English eqv - Valentine or is that too cute.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

At one time I had an. Ollie, Eerie, and Avalon(Avvie) all E sounds at the end. There was no confusion , they all knew who I was calling or talking to. I think if the names sounds alike, then you might have some trouble.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I have had a Bogart, Rocco and Ceasar to name a few.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't think two "Y" ending names would be confusing. Go for Ollie if that's what you want


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Very happy for you! Mine are named for places we've lived. If you want something Scottish though, how about Duncan, Brodie, Seamus, or Paden?


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a Katie and a penny and they do fine with their names. I love the name Ollie, but if you think that might be confusing then how about Oliver? Both sound very sweet to me


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

I really like the name Ollie :wub: I'm not sure it would be confusing. If you have a nickname for Sammy that he responds to (Most of us have several :HistericalSmiley You might could use it until the new pup learns Ollie. Or, have you thought about an "S" name to go along with Sammy? LIke maybe...Spencer? Whatever you choose, I can't wait to meet him :chili:


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw thank you for all here wonderful names I am so indecisive. I'm ashamed to say some that some of thecScottish ones I don't know how to pronounce.

I like Ollie, Teddy, Jax, Beau, Alfie - it's so hard lol x


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have Lisi & Kitzi (Liesl & Kitzel) & there is no confusion. . . well, :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: about names that is.
I say "go for Ollie." :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't think there would be a problem with two names ending in 'y' sound. When you call one, they are both going to come anyway!

I love the name Oliver, that's what I named my cat or I would have used it for Blaze. Ollie is very cute. If you like Valentine, you could always use Valentino, like the designer - my brother used to design his setups and private gardens in Italy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I say go for Ollie too, they'll know who's who. 


It took me forever to decide my latest cat's name (Posey) and I'm still not in love with it. 

I tried calling my cats with 'eee, eeee' and they answered to that just like it was their names (Maggie and Lily).


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks all I think we will go with Ollie. The little one arrived safely on Friday morning after a breech delivery but mummy and all pups are fine  we are so excited.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I would go for Ollie if that is your first choice!! It is a great name and I cannot see a problem with it. They can hear more than the last syllable of their names. You would probably have a nickname you call them too. And I bet they would know those names too.

If you called him Samson and have Sammy, now that might be confusing. Ollie and Sammy sound very different.


----------



## Nicolepoppy (Dec 22, 2014)

I think Beau and Alfie are cute boys names 😊


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I like last names for boys, names that not everyone else has..........
Churchill
Tanner
Hunter
Kenzie or McKenzie


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Laura,

Congrats on getting another new baby.


----------



## NCGranny (Feb 19, 2015)

My dog's name is Rocco Cesare (was advised to have 2 names for registration and I had just finished watching The Borgias on Netflixhttp://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/images/smilies/wub.gif). I love Italian names. Vito, Giacomo, etc. Good luck, there are so many wonderful names.


----------



## PuppyVision (Feb 22, 2015)

Our puppy is called Griffin. Cool name.


----------

